# Το εισιτήριο του Μαθιού



## Theseus (Nov 19, 2016)

Two Greek friends are going in the very early morning to sing carols on a trolley bus, one equipped with a home-made boat (to collect money in??), the other with a triangle (is this to do with τρίγωνα κάλαντα--whatever that means??). They got on a trolley bus, where most of the passengers were half asleep, even the conductor. They φρέσκοι φρέσκοι (wide-awake??) asked the passengers if they wanted to hear a carol. No reply:- Μιλιά. The next sentence is the most puzzling of all:- Έλα όμως που έπρεπε ν' αγοράσουμε το εισιτήριο του Μαθιού. Χωρίς να πάρουμε απάντηση άρχισαμε να τα λέμε:
Καληνύχτα ημέρα άρχοντες κλ.
Μερικοί μας έδωσαν κάτι δίφραγκα. Σκέφτηκα ότι, για να μαζέψουμε τις εννιακόσιες δραχμές που μας χρειάζονταν, έπρεπε να πούμε τα κάλαντα τετρακόσιες πενήντα φορές, και μου κόπηκε το κέφι. Τι να κάνω όμως, συνέχισα.

What does the sentence Έλα...του Μαθιου? What is this ticket? A lottery ticket? And what do the other queried words mean or refer to?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2016)

Έλα όμως που έπρεπε ν' αγοράσουμε το εισιτήριο ...= But what else could we do since we had to buy his ticket...

There is no clue about what ticket is this. If we knew the date, we could guess what one could buy with εννιακόσιες δραχμές -- however certainly no lottery ticket. It could be a train or ship ticket to visit someone.

Christmas carols are accompanied by the sounds of a triangle and sometimes, especially in islands or coastal areas, children held also a little sailboat as a reminder of sailors travelling on the seas. For example, you can read more *here*.

«*Τρίγωνα - κάλαντα*» is the localized version of "Jingle Bells".

Wide-awake for «Φρέσκοι -φρέσκοι» is ok (it could be also translated "totally green" but I would prefer the "wide-awake" translation here).

Pls note: Not "_Καληνύχτα_" ημέρα άρχοντες κλ. but «Καλήν ημέρα άρχοντες..»


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

A triangle is of course a musical triangle, Theseus, you can see it in large orchestras in the percussion section. 
The Greek version of Jingle Bells says Τρίγωνα κάλαντα σκόρπισαν παντού= Triangles spread Christmas carols all around
A decorated toy boat (or replica boat) is a common Christmas decoration, especially in coastal areas, as the Dr said. 
I agree that considering that the children were given two drachma coins for the carols (and nowadays they get 50 cents to a euro), 900 drachmas is not the cost of a lottery ticket. It is probably a ticket to travel, possibly to a distant place. The children are singing carols to make money to buy a ticket for Mathios.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2016)

Let's get some appropriate illustration. Να μην τα κάνει όλα ο daeman.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks very much, Dr. The καληνύχτα is one of those accursed autocorrects, which I should have noticed. Because I wrote καλήν the autocorrect added νύχτα since it didn't recognise καλήν in this context. I know this carol. Thanks also for the excellent website about Greek Christmas customs. The vocabulary at the end of these pieces in Dr Tofallis's book is wholly inadequate & inaccurate. It gives the meaning of easy words & glosses over any difficulties. For example, the passage explains how singing on the trolley bus wasn't their original idea: το κόλπο δεν ήταν δικό μας. Other children had discovered it. In the vocabulary το κόλπο is translated as 'trick'. Surely here it means 'clever idea' or 'ruse'. This sort of error or misinformation is common in the vocab. As to 'το εισιτήριο του Μαθιού no help is given, not even an explanatory note.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks, Nik. The gentle humour of your note at the top about Daeman is appreciated! I also liked the picture. The picture says it all! Thanks too to SBE. I knew τρίγωνo meant a triangle but hadn't realised the significance of the triangle & boat. The aim of Dr Tofallis's book is to remind Greek Cypriot children of the traditional Greek customs, culture & history so that they do not become too Anglicised & forget their own roots.:clap::)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

*...*
Θησέα, *σας τα 'παν άλλοι*.  Αλλά...



daeman said:


> Έστω κι αν σας τα 'παν άλλοι, εδώ θα τα πούμε καλύτερα, με μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία, όλοι μαζί...






drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Christmas carols are accompanied by the sounds of a triangle and sometimes, especially in islands or coastal areas, children held also a little sailboat as a reminder of sailors travelling on the seas. For example, you can read more *here*.



And there:



daeman said:


> Για να κλείσει ο κύκλος, η πιο γνωστή παραλλαγή των κρητικών καλάντων από τον Μιχάλη Τζουγανάκη,
> αυτή που κάποτε έλεγα κι εγώ.
> ​
> 
> ...






drsiebenmal said:


> «*Τρίγωνα - κάλαντα*» is the localized version of "Jingle Bells".



For a version both localized and ancientized:



daeman said:


> ...
> Το άλλο από το ίδιο εμβλόγιον όμως (ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, π2 :)) τραγουδιέται μια χαρά, με μόνες παραχωρήσεις την κλαγγή παροξύτονη στον δεύτερο στίχο και το άρματι οξύτονο στον τέταρτο:
> 
> 
> ...



More, when the Υuletide is upon us. Όταν έρθει το δωδεκάμερο, γιατί σιχαίνομαι τα χριστουγεννιάτικα πριν τις 20 Δεκέμβρη, σαν να κάνουμε Πάσχα πριν τη Σαρακοστή. Κάθε πράμα στον καιρό του και οι γιορτές στο δικό τους, αλλιώς ξεφτιλίζονται.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks to you, Daeman, also. Most of the vocabulary of the Cretan carol escapes me from Κερά καμαροτράχηλη και φεγγαρομαγούλα,
και κρουσταλίδα του γιαλού και πάχνη από τα δέντρα onwards--too many dialect words & compounds I can't work out. It's a pity there isn't a proper English translation.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Most of the vocabulary of the Cretan carol escapes me from Κερά καμαροτράχηλη και φεγγαρομαγούλα, και κρουσταλίδα του γιαλού και πάχνη από τα δέντρα onwards --too many dialect words & compounds I can't work out. It's a pity there isn't a proper English translation.



Yes, that's a tough one indeed. When the appropriate time comes, Theseus, i.e. Christmas time, I hope I'll have the time and gusto required to do it justice. For now, just for the κερά, the lady of the house, since we should not keep the ladies waiting:

καμαροτράχηλη = with a beautiful curve of the neck
φεγγαρομαγούλα = with cheeks like the moon
κρουσταλίδα του γιαλού = a crystal of the sea
πάχνη από τα δέντρα = dew from the trees

Traditional praise (παινέματα) for the lady —and then the maid, βάγια— to gain their favour before the lads ask for the treats later on. If I were to go into those treats right now, I'd bite my own arm. I'll only say one thing: απάκι, and go drooling.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 20, 2016)

I have worked out the above carol, I think, Daeman. But what does να που τον έχεις τον υγιόν, τον μοσχοκανακάρη mean? 'That's where you have your musk-kissed son?' Does she have/hold him in the bubble of the sea (or glass) & the hoar-frost from the trees κλ. in the present tense? Why then is έδειρε in the past tense? 'Θα μας εβγάλεις' puzzles me in this context. And are λεπτοκάρυα hazelnuts. That is all. Whew!


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... And are λεπτοκάρυα hazelnuts.



Right on! http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=λεπτοκάρυο&dq=

"Θα μας εβγάλεις" is just a dialectic variant of "θα μας βγάλεις" ("you'll' treat us" in this context), typical in the Cretan dialect where a euphonic vowel is commonly added το pronouns in order to avoid the clashing of the consonants, e.g. τονε γυρεύω. In writing, I prefer to attach that vowel to the "extended" pronouns formed that way, in order to avoid exactly that confusion with the verb (and its inflectional prefix in the past tense), i.e. τον > τονε, την > τηνε, μας > μασε, σας > σασε, τως (τους) > τωσε.

Μοσχοκανακάρης = μοσχο- + κανακάρης: the augmentative prefix *μοσχο-* (or μοσκο-, from μόσχος, like musk, ultimately from the Persian _mušk _and the Sanskrit _muska,_ the scrotum) is added to the word to give it an intensified (and fragrant) flavour.

That line with _να πού_ (note the missing accent typo in the original quote) means 'That's where you have your son, your dear, favourite son', so you've nailed the first part!

As for φουσκαλίδα / κρουσταλίδα and πάχνη από τα δέντρα, those refer to the lady of the house, just like καμαροτράχηλη and φεγγαρομαγούλα, attributing those qualities by simile to her in praise (the first couplet of that verse is a vocative).

The switch from the present of έχεις, λούεις, χτενίζεις and πέμπεις to the past of έδειρε is just a narrative change of aspect and temporal perspective (similar to the narrative present, in reverse).


----------



## Theseus (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks, Daeman. Another little point. κι ακόμα δεν τον ηύρηκες τον μάνταλο ν' ανοίξεις: does it mean 'and still you haven't found the bolt to open (the door) to treat us with a raki & after to shut it tight.'


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2016)

...
Spot on the bolt!


----------



## Theseus (Nov 20, 2016)

This translation has taken a whole day! It's been worth it though. I love this carol.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 21, 2016)

A quickie! 'That's where you have your son, your favourite'. Where exactly does the κερά have her son? Where Christ is born?


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2016)

...
The second verse (and beyond) has no direct connection to the first one or Christmas per se. It just begins with praise for the lady of the house and a reference to her beloved son (where one might find a parallel with Mary and her son Jesus) and then goes on with prompting the maid to consider what she'll offer the lads as a treat for singing the carols to that household. As for your question, the κερά has sent her son to school, where the teacher beat him with the golden rod, etc.

Note that the first verse of this version is common all over Greece in the typical Christmas carols but the rest is only local, heard in Crete.

Here are the classic carols in Smyrna ballos style:






The full text of the traditional carols —which nobody sings anymore; nowadays you'd hear only the first two couplets, or perhaps four if you're lucky, and then the wish "Και του χρόνου!"— would go like this (with several other versions and variations thereof, of course):

Καλήν εσπέραν, άρχοντες, κι αν είναι ορισμός σας
Χριστού τη Θείαν Γέννησιν να πω στ’ αρχοντικό σας.

Χριστός γεννάται σήμερον εν Βηθλεέμ τη πόλει, 
οι ουρανοί αγάλλονται, χαίρει η φύσις όλη.

Εν τω σπηλαίω τίκτεται εν φάτνη των αλόγων
ο Βασιλεύς των ουρανών και Ποιητής των όλων. 

Πλήθος αγγέλων ψάλλουσι το "Δόξα εν Υψίστοις"
και τούτο άξιον εστί η των ποιμένων πίστις.

Εκ της Περσίας έρχονται τρεις Μάγοι με τα δώρα
άστρο λαμπρό τους οδηγεί, χωρίς να λείψει ώρα, 

φθάσαντες εις Ιερουσαλήμ, με πόθον ερωτώσι, 
πού εγεννήθη ο Χριστός, να παν να Τον ευρώσι.

Διά Χριστόν ως ήκουσεν ο βασιλεύς Ηρώδης, 
αμέσως εταράχθηκε κι έγινε θηριώδης, 

ότι πολλά φοβήθηκε διά την βασιλείαν, 
μην του την πάρη ο Χριστός και χάση την αξίαν.

Κράζει τους Μάγους κι ερωτά: -Πού ο Χριστός γεννάται;
-Εν Βηθλεέμ ηξεύρομεν, ως η Γραφή διηγάται.

Τους είπε να υπάγωσι και όπου Τον ευρώσι, 
Να Τονε προσκυνήσωσιν, κι ευθύς να του το ειπώσι, 

όπως υπάγη και αυτός για να Τον προσκυνήση, 
με δόλον ο μισόθεος για να τον αφανίση.

Βγαίνουν οι Μάγοι τρέχοντες και τον Αστέρα βλέπουν, 
φως θεϊκό κατέβαινε και με χαρά προστρέχουν.

Στην Βηθλεέμ εφθάσανε, βρίσκουν την Θεοτόκον
Κρατούσε εις τας αγκάλας της τον Άγιόν της Τόκον.

Γονατιστοί Τον προσκυνούν και δώρα Του χαρίζουν:
σμύρναν, χρυσόν και λίβανον, Θεόν τον ευφημίζουν.

Την σμύρναν μεν ως άνθρωπον, χρυσόν ως βασιλέα, 
τον λίβανον δε ως Θεόν σ’ όλη την ατμοσφαίραν.

Αφού Τον επροσκύνησαν, ευθύς πάλι μισεύουν
και τον Ηρώδη μελετούν να πάνε να τον εύρουν.

Πλην άγγελος εξ ουρανού βγαίνει, τους εμποδίζει, 
άλλην οδόν να πορευτούν, αυτός τους διορίζει.

Και πάλιν άλλος άγγελος τον Ιωσήφ προστάζει
εις Αίγυπτον να πορευθή κι εκεί να ησυχάση, 

να πάρη και την Μαριάμ ομού με τον Υιόν της, 
ότι ο Ηρώδης εζητεί τον Τόκον τον δικόν της.

Μη βλέπων δε ο βασιλεύς τους Μάγους να γυρίσουν, 
στην Βηθλεέμ επρόσταξεν παιδιά να μην αφήσουν.

Όσα παιδία εύρισκον δύο χρονών και κάτω
όλα να τα περάσωσι ευθύς απ’ τα σπαθιά των.

Χιλιάδες δεκατέσσαρες σφάζουν σε μιαν ημέρα, 
θρήνον, κλαυθμόν και οδυρμόν είχε κάθε μητέρα.

Κι εξεπληρώθη το ρηθέν προφήτου Ησαΐου
μετά των άλλων προφητών και του Ιερεμίου:

«Φωνή ηκούσθη εκ Ραμά, Ραχήλ τα τέκνα κλαίει, 
παραμυθία ουκ ήθελε, ότι αυτά ουκ έχει».

Ιδού ότι σας είπαμεν όλην την υμνωδίαν
του Ιησού μας του Χριστού Γέννησιν την Αγίαν

Και σας καληνυχτίζομε, πέσετε, κοιμηθείτε, 
ολίγον ύπνον πάρετε κι ευθύς να σηκωθήτε

Στην Εκκλησίαν τρέξατε με θείαν προθυμίαν
και με πολλήν ευλάβειαν στην Θείαν Λειτουργίαν.

Κι ευθύς άμα γυρίσετε εις το αρχοντικό σας, 
και το τραπέζι στρώσετε, βάλτε το φαγητό σας

και τον σταυρό σας κάνετε, γευθήτε, ευφρανθήτε, 
δώστε και κανενός φτωχού όστις να υστερήται, 

δώστε κι εμάς τον κόπο μας, ό,τι είναι ορισμός σας, 
και ο Χριστός μας πάντοτε να είναι βοηθός σας.

Χρόνους πολλούς να χαίρεστε, πάντα ευτυχισμένοι, 
σωματικά και ψυχικά να είστε πλουτισμένοι.

Εις έτη πολλά!


You got me singing the carols in November, after all, Theseus. But now you owe me a treat. 
A wee dram would do, for Hogmanay, along with a piece of coal, some shortbread, salt, and a black bun.
And a full translation of the above. :-D


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2016)

μοσχαναθρεμμένος
μοσχοπουλώ

ονόματα: Μόσχος (αρσενικό), Μόσχω (θηλυκό).


----------



## Theseus (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks, both. I will try to translate the above when I can, Daeman.


----------

